# Salvage Dealers



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

The links are web and local salvage car dealers and close to my area.
http://www.ridesafely.com
Has anyone purchased salvage vehicles thru this site?
You must bid. The winning bid then must wire deposit money. Then I assume casheir check like presitige and pickup within two day timeline

http://www.prestigeautobrokers.com
I know one person who used this place.


----------



## slavanna (May 26, 2009)

Let me tell you my opinion about Ridesafely:
RideSafely sells vehicles by auction on-line but they refuse to disclose the Vehicle Identification Number (VIN) and even verify the mileage. They also tell you that they can not give you the condition report so you have no idea what you are dealing with! At the last minute they will call you and ask to pay more money to show you how hard they work for you..
They act as if they are always right and you do not know anything!
If want to get the same experience RIDESAFELY is the right company to deal with.


----------



## viktorgreen (May 26, 2009)

What can I say?
I also had a bad lesson of buying a car via Ridesafely.. 
In my case I purchased a salvage Toyota Camry that they claimed was repairable and it was NOT. That situation was unacceptable because the vehicle was not even repairable.
But I was lucky enough because my friend recommended me to deal with Bidux. His previous deals with this company were all successful and the vehicles were safely on the road.
I wouldn't tell you to use their service if I have not checked this company by myself.
I can make the conclusions only when I am sure what I am saying.
You can send them the type of a car you require via e-mails and then these guys advise the cost and offer you the service in purchasing, transporting and shipping cars overseas.
Along with the offer there will be mentioned the condition of the car. Also if you have a positive balance with our company you will get the full condition report on each car you want to purchase absolutely FREE of charge.
I want to say that they are always ready to answer all of your questions to clear the situation and to make the process of transportation easy and undestandeable.
They have a huge database of salvage cars http://www.easyexport.us/carfinder?a_aid=4a1bd8ed9ed61
You can just have a look and get your personal access.
So to make a long story short I can say that we must share our experience with one another to avoid bad service!


----------



## sp-12 (Jun 2, 2009)

> What can I say?
> 
> I also had a bad lesson of buying a car via Ridesafely..
> 
> In my case I purchased a salvage Toyota Camry that they claimed was repairable and it was NOT. That situation was unacceptable because the vehicle was not even repairable.


haha, ridesafely definitelt sucks ass

i prefer http://www.carfrom.us

they are professionals.


----------



## Jan123g (Oct 21, 2009)

viktorgreen said:


> What can I say?
> I also had a bad lesson of buying a car via Ridesafely..
> In my case I purchased a salvage Toyota Camry that they claimed was repairable and it was NOT. That situation was unacceptable because the vehicle was not even repairable.
> But I was lucky enough because my friend recommended me to deal with Bidux. His previous deals with this company were all successful and the vehicles were safely on the road.
> ...


*Very bad experience with www.easyexport.us and www.bidux.com*

*My advice to not use any service of www.easyexport.us and www.bidux.com if you want to save your money. I have very bad experience with this companies.*

*They have a goal to still your money as much as possible. Even I guess they will still also parts from your car during transportation if you will be lucky that they will do it, because they have a only one goal to get money without doing service. If some one not believe me, I am ready to present necessary document to show that I am trying to keep you fare from headaches.*


----------



## DHollan (Oct 22, 2009)

Dear anonymous Jan123g! 

Could you, please, tell more about your experience there? It's interesting to see the documents you have because my local autodealer has cooperation with Bidux for a long time - I show it him. 




Jan123g said:


> Very bad experience with www.easyexport.us and www.bidux.com
> 
> My advice to not use any service of www.easyexport.us and www.bidux.com if you want to save your money. I have very bad experience with this companies.
> 
> They have a goal to still your money as much as possible. Even I guess they will still also parts from your car during transportation if you will be lucky that they will do it, because they have a only one goal to get money without doing service. If some one not believe me, I am ready to present necessary document to show that I am trying to keep you fare from headaches*.*


----------



## Jan123g (Oct 21, 2009)

DHollan said:


> Dear anonymous Jan123g!
> 
> Could you, please, tell more about your experience there? It's interesting to see the documents you have because my local autodealer has cooperation with Bidux for a long time - I show it him.


OK,
Before biding auction they have a sipping price 1500 USD to my country.
After biding they have say first that can not do shipping, then after some time got a price 30% more price. This conversation have a took 7 days, but as you know if you will not have a pay to auction on time they will relist your car.
By the way I am getting sipping price 1500 USD offer exactly before auction have a relist and have a canceled my bid. I guess that, they wanted to still my money any case knowing that auction will relist my car.

This way I have a lost my care + 400 USD + my time + got a lot of stresses.
This is way I am advising to be far from this companies.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Jan123g said:


> *Very bad experience with www.easyexport.us and www.bidux.com*
> 
> *My advice to not use any service of www.easyexport.us and www.bidux.com if you want to save your money. I have very bad experience with this companies.*
> 
> *They have a goal to still your money as much as possible. Even I guess they will still also parts from your car during transportation if you will be lucky that they will do it, because they have a only one goal to get money without doing service. If some one not believe me, I am ready to present necessary document to show that I am trying to keep you fare from headaches.*


Okay, I have now used easy export too!! I am not defended all there business dealings,fees, commissions, and etc. I am unsure what you mean by "still". However, easyexport does have alot fees


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

DHollan said:


> Dear anonymous Jan123g!
> 
> Could you, please, tell more about your experience there? It's interesting to see the documents you have because my local autodealer has cooperation with Bidux for a long time - I show it him.


Bidux is a master buyer from Copart and Easy Export/ING/ is one buyer that falls under BIDUX. So Easyexport/ING/ BIDUX are all a aka Copart reseller. They do not answer telephones/return voicemail/and process final bids from copart in a timely manner. When you do get someone on the phone they sound like an eastern european mob boss/thug/or gangster


----------



## yakogg (Mar 28, 2010)

thank you very much for informations..


----------



## mashpotato (Jun 4, 2010)

I just found a beter link, you dont need to be a broker to sighn up its simple and dsnt cost you an arm and a leg.. i love rebuilding cars and with such a cheep buy im able to put more money into the car not for the car..

http://easyexport.us/?a_aid=4bfc2493cf522


----------



## easyexport (Jun 12, 2010)

Jan123g said:


> OK,
> Before biding auction they have a sipping price 1500 USD to my country.
> After biding they have say first that can not do shipping, then after some time got a price 30% more price. This conversation have a took 7 days, but as you know if you will not have a pay to auction on time they will relist your car.
> By the way I am getting sipping price 1500 USD offer exactly before auction have a relist and have a canceled my bid. I guess that, they wanted to still my money any case knowing that auction will relist my car.
> ...



Dear Jan123, you wrote before :
My advice to not use any service of www.easyexport.us and www.bidux.com if you want to save your money. I have very bad experience with this companies.

*They have a goal to still your money as much as possible.* Even *I guess* they *will still also parts from your car during transportation *if you will be lucky that they will do it, because they have a only one goal to get money without doing service. If some one not believe me, I am ready to present necessary document to show that I am trying to keep you fare from headaches*.*

1.How you can guess about steeling parts from vehicle you never paid for? 2.Why you didn't paid for your salvage car and instead using BIDUX used another shipping company if rate was to high for you? 
EasyExport sells vehicles for copart auto auction as registered broker and you are welcome to use any shipping company you desire. EasyExport has obligations to auto auction to pay for vehicles on time, and you as customer before registering agreed to be bound by terms and conditions.
https://easyexport.us/files/terms/terms_en.pdf , so please be more specific on your issue!


----------



## easyexport (Jun 12, 2010)

TexasCotton said:


> Bidux is a master buyer from Copart and Easy Export/ING/ is one buyer that falls under BIDUX. So Easyexport/ING/ BIDUX are all a aka Copart reseller. They do not answer telephones/return voicemail/and process final bids from copart in a timely manner. When you do get someone on the phone they sound like an eastern european mob boss/thug/or gangster



Dear TexasCotton !

We are Registered Brokers by Copart Auto Auction. Our customer service is one of the best! If somebody has any doubts are welcome to try and share they experiences!

We are available 5 am to 11 pm EST
+1 708-755-4149
We speak English, Russian, German, French, Lithuanian, Italian and Spanish
https://easyexport.us/contactus


----------



## mashpotato (Jun 4, 2010)

Well from my experience i actually liked it, like every Customer i guess we can all go through a bad experience, but its to this day and i am still using them, i dont know about the shipping but I've never had any problem with them also, when i receive the vehicle its as i bought it if it said car is NO( normal wear ) it come with all the parts and its running... but maybe its just me ...


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Whew what a flaming pile of crap in this thread!

Looked like a bunch of scammers arguing with each other.

All online salvage car websites are basically scams. If its listed near the top of google, scam.

Salvage parts there are a few legitimate ones with actual addresses but very few for whole cars. (and the legit ones usually don't pop up in a websearch either)

In any event does anyone here know of a legitimate place to purchase specific salvage cars or search for one? I am looking for salvage EVs of coarse to steal parts.

It used to be you could go to the local car insurance place and bother them and you could sometimes get hooked up to a sale or search their in house database.

Ah well those days are probably gone. Not sure where all the junk cars end up though, all the non-generic crap cars don't seem to make it into the junker places around here at least.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay
Easy export and Copart are a hassle. Easy export is a reseller for copart run by euro trash . The customer support for easy export is horrible. Copart would not be bad however if you have business id like company checks and fed id number. 
There are alternatives to these guys.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

easyexport said:


> Dear TexasCotton !
> 
> We are Registered Brokers by Copart Auto Auction. Our customer service is one of the best! If somebody has any doubts are welcome to try and share they experiences!
> 
> ...


I am sharing my experience with you moron. You max out my cc and take forever for a refund .You also speak STUPID and ARROGANCE so go mute yourself after 4 posts!!!


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

easyexport said:


> Dear TexasCotton !
> 
> We are Registered Brokers by Copart Auto Auction. Our customer service is one of the best! If somebody has any doubts are welcome to try and share they experiences!
> 
> ...


Yo 
You actually may answer your telephone from 10am til 11:00am otherwise you never call back or followup on voice mail. you are horrible


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

rmay635703 said:


> Whew what a flaming pile of crap in this thread!
> 
> Looked like a bunch of scammers arguing with each other.


Would have to agree. I wouldn't pay attention to anyone with few posts promoting a website or service.


----------



## ahmed (Oct 16, 2013)

Warning
Here I am another victim of ING/EasyExport and I will not be the last. 
Don’t buy cars through ING/EasyExport they are robbers , thieves , fraud, liars, etc………
I bought a car through ING/EasyExport 5 months ago and I wired the money for the cost of the car and shippment also 5 months ago. Imagine that until today I didn’t receive the car. At the beginning they use to tell me next week the car will be shipped . of course Anna is the leader of this fool business and now they are not replaying to my e-mails and they hang up on me whenever I call them.
I believe there is no company only a group of thieves and robbers because they didn’t face a strong legal action that will stop them from playing dirty games and steal the money of innocent people.
This message is to prevent others from getting stolen.


----------

